# Greasy Hair



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

One of my baby mice is starting to get really greasy hair as if its not cleaning itself, Her sisters are all clean but shes just really greasy.

There are 2 adult mice in with her.

6 mice in the tub 4 babies and 2 adults both mothers


----------

